
Is String Theory About to Unravel? - pyduan
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/string-theory-about-unravel-180953637/?all
======
dalke
Readers may also be interested in yesterday's comments about the article, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8779532](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8779532)
.

